# Mac People vs PC People



## oivind_dahle (Apr 27, 2011)

Im mac 

http://www.programmica.info/2011/04/mac-people-vs-pc-people-infographic.html


----------



## stereo.pete (Apr 27, 2011)

I've been a Mac guy for about four years and will never go back to PC unless I can no longer afford a macbook.


----------



## UnConundrum (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm a Mac but I don't fit those specs. Good thing they didn't interview me. I'd skew the results


----------



## heirkb (Apr 27, 2011)

stereo.pete said:


> I've been a Mac guy for about four years and will never go back to PC unless I can no longer afford a macbook.


 
Basically the exact same situation as me.


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 28, 2011)

Wife converted me to Mac, and I have slowly morphed over a few years. Now I am down to 85% Mac and 15% PC. I still find it essential to have both in the house though. 

k.


----------



## Mattias504 (Apr 28, 2011)

I've been a Mac user for about 10 years now (I'm 24.) The first time I saw an ipod, I was hooked. I have been using a Mac mini hooked up to my TV but just recently got a new MacBook Air. Totally sweet!!


----------



## Customfan (Apr 28, 2011)

Mac-mac-mac :jumping:


----------



## shankster (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm a PC man and proud of it! Have been forever 10 years now.I love being able to upgrade my CPU,GPU anytime I want by myself. I use my PC mostly for gaming so it suits me just fine.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 28, 2011)

If my wife didn't use Lightroom, I'd still be rocking Ubuntu.


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 28, 2011)

So this post arises and I end up dropping my MacBook and mess up the graphics card. Now I have this feeling that if i post on a knife I'm going to drop it too and break the tip.

K.


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 28, 2011)

I hate mac vs. pc threads. they serve no purpose and just get some people in a twist.


----------



## Vertigo (Apr 28, 2011)

Damn, that's a lot of Mac users!

I started with Windows in 94 and it's been my primary OS ever since. I used to have a few Macs around, as well as a few Linux distros, when I worked in IT and wanted the reference.


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 28, 2011)

Started with IBM DOS and MS DOS, went to OS/2, NT4 and XP. Maintain the server and PCs at work. Built and maintain/ upgrade PCs at home. Not a fan of 'hands off' computers; like to know how it goes together and be able to troubleshoot/ swap parts/ upgrade as needed.


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 28, 2011)

You know what? I have 3 different Zunes! And love all of them. Long live Zune!


----------



## jheis (Apr 29, 2011)

Linux (currently Ubuntu) refuge from NeXT/Unix.

James


----------



## hien (Apr 29, 2011)

Mac for 5 yrs now


----------



## Rotary (Apr 29, 2011)

shankster said:


> I'm a PC man and proud of it! Have been forever 10 years now.I love being able to upgrade my CPU,GPU anytime I want by myself. I use my PC mostly for gaming so it suits me just fine.


 
Same here, though Vista nearly pushed me into the other camp. Windows 7 was a nice step forward.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Apr 29, 2011)

What? No Com. 64 users! Hell gonna upgrade to a 128! Double the memory! (Bet that dated me! here's one better, first computer I ever used was an old Commodore 4032) now PC windows XP, I might catch up some day, but as soon as I do, there will still be something new!


----------



## JohnnyChance (Apr 30, 2011)

What exactly are "bistro-type fries"?


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 30, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> What exactly are "bistro-type fries"?


 
Maybe with truffle oil?


----------



## sw2geeks (Apr 30, 2011)

JohnnyChance said:


> What exactly are "bistro-type fries"?



I was wondering the same thing when I saw that...

Mac guy since 1986, there really wasn't that much of a PC option for graphic designers back in the early days.


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 30, 2011)

PierreRodrigue said:


> What? No Com. 64 users! Hell gonna upgrade to a 128! Double the memory! (Bet that dated me! here's one better, first computer I ever used was an old Commodore 4032) now PC windows XP, I might catch up some day, but as soon as I do, there will still be something new!



I wanted a commodore 64, but my parents bought me a TI-99.

k


----------



## SpikeC (Apr 30, 2011)

Bistro fries:
http://www.saveur.com/article/Recipes/Bistro-Pommes-Frites-Bistro-French-Fries


----------



## Potato42 (May 10, 2011)

I've been a Mac user for about 25 years now. I sold a Mac when I was about 5. The guy was dumbfounded a child could teach him how to use the machine. He bought the whole package. Certainly they've changed over the years, but I still think they're just about as easy to use. I really enjoy _not_ worrying about viruses too.


----------



## rockbox (May 10, 2011)

I'm operating system agnostic but I can't stand apple hardware. I just hate trackpads.


----------



## MadMel (May 10, 2011)

I'm a PC guy haha. Not that I dislike apple, just love being able to upgrade my hardware as and when I want to.


----------



## bob (May 11, 2011)

I have a mac, and a pc. Variety is the spice of life.


----------



## Cnimativ (May 11, 2011)

I am too tech savvy to be a Mac user. Running 95% windows and 5% ubunto. No virtualization.

Do own an iPad, but will immediately switch if theres a capable Windows tablet out there. iPad sucks to be a productive device


----------



## Gator (May 16, 2011)

As a software engineer I work on both, Macs and PCs. I despise Apple for their policies, massive BS amounts they constantly spew and super snobish attitude...
Granted that Mac/ios development tools today are roughly what MS dev tools were 10 years ago, I really hate doing develpment for Macs.


----------



## Salty dog (May 16, 2011)

PC. Began before Windows and the PC games ran on DOS. That's where I started and never switched.

Although my wife and daughter have Apple notebooks and my mom an Ipad.


----------

